# Good veterinary practice -any recommendations?



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good vet in the area between Estepona and Marbella?
We were told there was an Animal Hospital on the road to Benahavis but we haven't been able to locate it.
The practice would have to have an ambulance facility as our dog is rather large -Rhodesian Ridgeback, definitely not portable.


----------

